# Facebook Group For Boondockng And Solar Discussions.



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey folks, I created a new Facebook group for Boondockng (dry camping) and Solar discussions, to include folks other than Outback owners here.









Feel free to join and recommend others. Just started the group an hour ago...so trying to grow membership. Thanks! 

Here is the link...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/solarpoweredrvsandboondocking


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Boondocking and solar are my thing. But unfortunately facebook is not.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tourdfox said:


> Boondocking and solar are my thing. But unfortunately facebook is not.


No problem....we still have this site!!!


----------



## Teresa (Sep 8, 2019)

Thank you for the link! I just sent off my request!


----------

